# My First IVF, unexplained infertility, 7 follies, 2 eggs no fertilisation



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi there,

I am so heartbroken.  I am recovering from the shock of my failed IVF cycle and feel like there is an emptyness within me.  DH and I have no children and have unexplained fertility - we both have 'nothing' wrong and had all the tests etc done.  IVF was the plan of action and I ended up with 7 follies but some were rather small.  At EC last week we only got 2 eggs and neither fertilised.

I feel so robbed of the experience to have the ET and the 2ww and obvioulsy a BFP if it had worked. We have a follow up appointment next Thurs so see about trying again.  

Has this happened to anyone else at this stage with first cycle?  We were not given any reason why it didnt work this time.  I feel so sad - as if my life is on pause and I have no interest in anything eles.  DH is trying his best but he just wants to look forward - I do too but I am also gutted.

Any help/advise?

Love Hannah xx


----------



## Pooki (May 16, 2011)

Hi Hannah, I recently had a negative ICSI cycle so understand what you are going through. I had two grade A embryos put back in so we were gutted to have a BFN. It will get better, the first few weeks were the worst for me. Are you able to try for another cycle- possibly going for ICSI for the next cycle? Sending you lots of hugs


----------



## Dolphin Blue (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Hannah 



So sorry to read about your news.  As you know it was our 1st IVF, unexplained infertility, tests all clear, longing to start a family. My eggs fertilised and I had a good a/b grade embryo transfered but it still failed.

Its so frustrating and upsetting so I know how you feel. I feel no interest in anything and dont know whether to scream or cry.  We've not been given a follow up appointment yet so lots of unanswered questions.

I cant give you any help or advice as I'm searching myself, but am here if you want to chat.


----------



## bunny30 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi Hannah

We were also on our 1st ivf cycle and I honestly thought it was going to work so obviously when it didnt we were gutted. We haev unexplained fertility too which makes it annoying as they said there is nothing we can do !! We had only 4 follies, 2 eggs and only one to put back - i remember lying in bed the morning that DH called to see if any had fertilised so I can only imagine how you felt hun when you got your news. 

Have you had a follow up appt ? We are going on Monday so we will see if they tell us anything any different than before. I will let you know what they say if you would like ?

I have been on the internet tonight and ordered royal jelly and bee pollen tablets as I read somewhere that they help fertility in woman and I am also going to call an acupunturist this week that my mums friend recommended that she used after failed ivf and has now fallen pregnant. 

Hope you are ok.

xx


----------



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi Ladies - thanks for replying

Bunny30 - thanks for your kind comments, it was so hard when my cycle ended so quickly.  I have a follow up appointment tomorrow at 4pm so just praying to get some answers then.  Yes please keep in touch and let me know what your clinic suggest for you hun.  I have read loads on accupunture - I had one session during my last cycle but I think you need to be doing it for a few weeks to get the benefit.  I def think thats a good idea to try xxx

Dolphin Blue - lovely to hear from you.  I was thinking about you last week.  Can you call clinic and ask for a follow up date?  Would you like to try again?  Please keep in touch too xx

Pooki - nice to meet you xxx  Yes we are def going to try again and I am going to ask about ICSI tomorrow and see would that help.  Are you having another cycle?

I hope your all ok and lots of  

I just pray this works for us all xxx


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi Hannah


I had exactly the same thing happen to me and was totally shell shocked and devastated.  I did ICSI going forwards and have just put my son to bed    Wishing you all the luck in the world.  You'll get there.  


Reb xx


----------



## Dolphin Blue (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Hannah

How did your follow up go? Did it take long for your appointment to come through. I spoke to the nurse on Monday, she said the doctor would write to me so I'm thinking maybe it might be a bit early for the follow up to come through.

I will chase them if I dont hear next week, I havent pushed it because I have been getting really upset when I talk about it so am giving myself time to get myself together.  Although I dread another BFN, I will probably try again.

Lets hope our next time is a better outcome for all of us on this link


----------



## magwheels (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi Hannah,
  The same things just happened to us this morning. ET was set for noon and the doctor called at 9 and said that the embryos have not developed past day 2.  The dont know why it happened! It could have been the drugs didnt work or we need ICIS and not IVF. I call them back after my next bleed and we go from there. 
The doctors are meeting tomorrow to discuss my case. The doctor was very hopeful that we can go forward with another try in Dec 

Maggie


----------



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi girls,

Maggie - thanks for your message.  I know how you feel its so hard and upsetting to not get to go through the process.  I have had the follow up and we are going to try again and use ICSI this time in Dec - so we might be cycle buddies I hope!!!

Dolphine blue - hi there.  my appointment took one week.  We were told that my egg reserve might be a bit low so I had an AMH blood test so just waiting for the results.  Have you got a date for your appointment yet?

Reb363 - thanks for your message.  It lovely to think that it is possible xxx

Helllo to everyone else

Hannah xx


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

All the luck in the world for December girls


----------



## Dolphin Blue (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Hannah

Only just appointment not until december so cant see us being able to try again until the new year  
All the waiting is horrible.
Good luck for you though in December, keeping everything crossed it all works out for you 2 nd time round


----------



## magwheels (Jul 1, 2010)

Good morning ladies,
  Had a tough week last week but now Im feeling better and looking forward to our next try! We will know when in mid November  
I know know there is nothing I could have done to keep the embryos from dying in the lab. It was my first IVF and now they can try ned meds and maybe ICIS.

I have been studying swedish here in Malmö and my school and teachers have been so kind while I have been going through our first try. The have given me extra time to do homework and turn stuff in. But now i have to catch up on assignments and LOADS of reading. We have a break in 2 weeks so I hope to use it wisely.

Have a great day

Maggie


----------



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Dolphin blue - I know how you feel pet, we found out that our clinic have cancelled all cycles so we wont be going ahead until maybe March or even May.  The waiting is terrible.  Please keep in touch pet as I still have high hopes for us both xx

Magwheels - Any news of your next cycle?  My first IVF in sept was a failed cycle and I think that its something I will never forget but it has made me stronger.  Try and focus on your studying for the time being then you'll have all your assignments caught up by the time of the next cycle  

Love to you other ladies! 

Keep positive

Hannah xx


----------



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi Hannah, 

I had EC Monday and we got a call the next that not one of my 9 follies fertilised. The word robbed was exactly how I felt. I kept wanting to find fault in the clinic as I thought they had done it wrong. Everything was going so well. We were told low sperm was the cause but I couldn't understand that as my DH's first sperm sample didn't show this. I was suppose to test on Xmas eve, I had thoughts that this was going to bf my Xmas to remember, now I can't face it. I cant go back to work either. I dont know why this happens. 

Sarah x


----------



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi Sarah,

Thanks for taking the time to post to me.  I am so sorry to hear that none of your eggs fertilsed, that is heartbreaking as 9 is a big number to get.  I am trying ICSI next time to see if that helps fertilise my eggs - could you try that?

Hope the cloud has lifted a bit,

Hannah xx


----------



## magwheels (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi Hannah

Sorry that I did not reply earlier. Been staying away since my next try is not until Apr/May. Since my last cycle Ive gotten a job and start in a few weeks. So we decided to delay treatment for a while until I get used to working again after 6 years of unemployment.

Good Luck with your ICSI. 

Maggie


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

waiting for next cycle chatter
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=278243.0


----------

